# Galaxy Nexus Battery life Question (Please Answer!)



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm switching phones because my headphone jack just broke, but I can't put any extra money in the pot so I have a few options for straight across trades. Between the Galaxy Nexus and the HTC Rezound, which phone would offer better battery life and performance?

I have the original Razr so how would the battery life compare? What is your current battery life? Wifi? 4g?

Thanks in Advance, 
Dillan


----------



## chazking (Aug 18, 2012)

The battery life on all three are about the same gnex a little better than the RAZR and the rezound is the same as the gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Search for threads on gnex battery life. There are probably over 100 threads.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

From what I read on the rezound you are better off going GNex. And you can easily change from 4g to 3g with a toggle from the custom ROMs that all work well unlike the other two phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually I think the answers I got here pretty much sum up what I already thought. I really have a challenge getting even 3 hours of screen on time so I think I'll be fine with 4g.. I'm going to be picking up my GNEX Saturday! Thanks for all your help.

ONE MORE THING. Are the slim extended batteries any good?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the oem 2100mah battery, it doesn't add much thickness to the phone. and I get about an extra 2 hrs out of it...


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I have the oem 2100mah battery, it doesn't add much thickness to the phone. and I get about an extra 2 hrs out of it...


How does that work with cases? Would you have to get a special case or would standard ones fit?

Sorry for all the questions.. haha


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> How does that work with cases? Would you have to get a special case or would standard ones fit?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.. haha


Depends on the case. Tpu cases will fit, some hard ones will, some won't.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> How does that work with cases? Would you have to get a special case or would standard ones fit?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.. haha


no worries.

like Barf said, the TPU cases work well, I have two cruzerlite cases and love them. I have a bodyglove slim that only fits the reg battery.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use the crap out of my gnex, and even with the 2100mah battery, have never seen 3 hours of screen on time. I am on LTE all day tho. I'm lucky to get 2 hours of screen on time and usually down to 20% battery in 6-7 hours.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Bodyguard screen protector and no case. 2100 battery well worth it. I'm at 72% with 1.2 hours screen time and 1.5 hours of Pandora all on WiFi. Lean kernel with aggressive undervolt gives best battery life IMO. I'm on MIUI.us ROM. I use custom screen brightness app to jack up brightness on light levels more than stock.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I use the crap out of my gnex, and even with the 2100mah battery, have never seen 3 hours of screen on time. I am on LTE all day tho. I'm lucky to get 2 hours of screen on time and usually down to 20% battery in 6-7 hours.


Do you use sync and/or GPS at all? Streaming audio services?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Do you use sync and/or GPS at all? Streaming audio services?


I leave sync on for all Google apps. No streaming or GPS, but I do play games, which I'm sure use the majority of the battery.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I leave sync on for all Google apps. No streaming or GPS, but I do play games, which I'm sure use the majority of the battery.


I see, so with my use I'd probably make it through a day pretty easy. I really only check my Facebook every once in a while, twitter, text, like 3 calls a day.. No real gaming or streaming. Less than 2 hours of screen time. On my razr I can go 15 Hours or so.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just remember to use Friendcaster instead of the facebook app. The official app drains WAY too much battery.

If you care, since it seems like you only have a couple hours of screen on time per day, this is what *could* be achievable on your Galaxy Nexus with the right cell coverage and tweaking of your settings:



















With a couple hours of screen on time, you should be able to last 16+ hours no problem.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I have three extended batteries that I cycle through the day. I can probably get about 8 hours out of one, but I basically do nothing to preserve battery life. Average is about....meh maybe 1.5 hours. I'm running 520/1350 with auto brightness at its normal settings most of the time. 4g and sync on 24/7. I try to turn off all other application syncage at the rom flash point but sometimes i forget one, and....yeah. I also have a couple classrooms that are cinderblock boxes, so sitting in there with no 3g/4g destroys my battery. There's an awesome sprint dealio where you can get cheap oem extendeds (2100 mAh). I grabbed two of those and a vzw extended since i needed the vzw back for the phone (they're different).

I use the diztronic tpu case, and its awesome. (this one: http://www.amazon.co...u galaxy nexus\)

and here's the sprint battery thing (I don't know if it still works): http://rootzwiki.com...iscount__st__80


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> I have three extended batteries that I cycle through the day. I can probably get about 8 hours out of one, but I basically do nothing to preserve battery life. Average is about....meh maybe 1.5 hours. I'm running 520/1350 with auto brightness at its normal settings most of the time. 4g and sync on 24/7. I try to turn off all other application syncage at the rom flash point but sometimes i forget one, and....yeah. I also have a couple classrooms that are cinderblock boxes, so sitting in there with no 3g/4g destroys my battery. There's an awesome sprint dealio where you can get cheap oem extendeds (2100 mAh). I grabbed two of those and a vzw extended since i needed the vzw back for the phone (they're different).
> 
> I use the diztronic tpu case, and its awesome. (this one: http://www.amazon.co...u galaxy nexus\)
> 
> and here's the sprint battery thing (I don't know if it still works): http://rootzwiki.com...iscount__st__80


DAMN you guys are awesome. I can't wait to be part of this community tomorrow. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I see, so with my use I'd probably make it through a day pretty easy. I really only check my Facebook every once in a while, twitter, text, like 3 calls a day.. No real gaming or streaming. Less than 2 hours of screen time. On my razr I can go 15 Hours or so.


I made it 14 hours yesterday, with 1hr 37 minutes of screen on time. My largest drain was bad piggies.


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

I went 22 hours yesterday with 2 hours and 31 minutes screen on. Granted I am on 3G because I'm not in a 4G area. That is on 11/07 CM10 nightly stock Kernel. I think I can get a bit more out of it with Franco's kernel and under volting tweaks.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I have the oem 2100mah battery, it doesn't add much thickness to the phone. and I get about an extra 2 hrs out of it...


I only get an extra fifteen minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Just remember to use Friendcaster instead of the facebook app. The official app drains WAY too much battery.


I actually have tested this. I noticed absolutely zero noticeable difference between using the official app and not having a Facebook app at all. So long as you turn off auto updates (you still get push) and location service for messenger, the app is not a battery hog.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a recent migrant from the Fascinate and am okay with the battery life in the Verizon variant. My used handset came with the regular battery cover and the Samsung extended battery. The door bulges a bit but does completely snap in. I am using the "Diztronic Matte Back Black Flexible Revision 3 TPU Case" (Amazon) which fits just fine regardless of battery size.

All in all I get about a day of regular use on CM10. You could always dremel the part of the cover over the battery slot. Not necessary though


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> I actually have tested this. I noticed absolutely zero noticeable difference between using the official app and not having a Facebook app at all. So long as you turn off auto updates (you still get push) and location service for messenger, the app is not a battery hog.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you say so. That's not my (nor any of my friends) experiences with it.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

dustinmj said:


> I ban you for giving me nothing to ban you for... ( I Lmao'd )


Meh wouldn't be the first time this device has varied wikdy between 2 identical setups so nothing surprises me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

